# Sad day for my pygmy cories, people that have these fish plz help.



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

So, I was utterly ecstatic to get some Cory Hastatus for my 20 gallon el natural and bought 6 from a local breeder. Now a few months later, I only have seen 1 adult left. They all seemed pretty healthy and ranged from juvies to adults.

The only good thing about it was that I spotted 2 cory fry and 1 that has survived up to this point. It's about half an inch long now.

I thought that they were supposed to be very active fish but they would hide from me all the time. As soon as they spot me coming, they'd dart into the back of the tank. Could it be my set up? 78-80 degrees, no filtration, almost 100% plant coverage from rotala to java moss to swords and duckweed. So, I figured they'd have plenty of places to hide and perch but now they are all gone. The weird thing is that they all just disappeared. The tank is so heavily planted that if they died in the back, I won't see them but b/c there are so many plants I never saw an ammonia spike and the water is always zero ammonia, zero nitrates whenever I test it. I also have cherry shrimp in the tank as well and figured if the water went sour, they'd be the first to die. Also have 3 ottos, red fire guppies and the usual assortment of snails.

I've never really seen them eat but figured they'd take care of themselves like all the albino cories I've had. I've been feeding them a mix of crushed flakes, mini hikari wafters, algae wafers, dried blood worms and tubifex. I tend to feed heavily so the shrimp have something to eat after the guppies are done. But they are so shy, did they starve to death? Wouldn't their hunger eventually overcome their shyness?

What am I doing wrong? I'd love to get some more but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I had 20 pygmaeus in a 30 long.

I thought they were almost all dead, until I ripped everything out looking for them. Found 'em.

Extremely shy, came out in small packs, darted into hiding at the sight of me - and still do. They now reside in my 180g, and I see a few now and then.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

I havent been able to keep any alive for more than a few days..


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

My experience with these types of fish is that when you give them alot of hiding places they tend to use them a little too well. Maybe it would be a good idea to trim off some of the plants.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Feed some live food treats once in a while. I do! And they love it. I've plenty of live food on hand from my dwarf cichlid fry, so once or twice a week I squirt some extra into their tank. Microworms, daphnia, bbs, grindals, even the large blackworms; they eat them all!

Mine tend to hide/rest/reside in the back left corner. So I always feed in the opposite right front corner. This has made them get use to moving around the tank when they want to eat. They know the sound of my voice now and sometime come out just when they hear me. (I usually talk to my tanks and say hello when I do my daily check-ups and feeding.) Once I've given a few live treats the whole gang rushes to the front - it's a feeding frenzy! 

I also think these guys love to be in big numbers. Six is the bare minimum, ten or twelve is better. I've got twenty in a 20g long. In a heavily planted tank it's not too much. My next project is to set up a small 5g and try to raise some of their fry. I'd love to spread them out into in a few of my other tanks.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, everyone. I used to see them come out in groups of 3 or 4 and would see them laying around on leaves in the back of the tank, but now I only see one regularly. The small fry I have doesn't seem too shy. It comes out and doesn't seem to mind me at all.

wow! 20 in a 20 gallon? maybe I should try to get a few more.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah, they deffiniately do better and come out more in large numbers. i keep 30-40 in my 120g and i see them all the time. and its heavily planted. they are mostly wild caught, so when you get them at the lfs its hit and miss with survival rates. i usually buy all i can when stocking a tank with them, you will lose some but enough should survive to give you a nice school. they like to swim a the midlevel of my tanks and only browse the bottom at feeding time.


----------

